
Birtly – Project Management [video] - robins73
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd1hUPakYmk
======
vidanay
Is that a 1990's computer synthesized narration voice?

~~~
robins73
We have generated voice using IBM Watson text to speech. Hope you liked our
1990's computer narrated voice :)

------
monkin
Sadly I don't see anything simple there. IMO interface is overcomplicated,
like in most of PM applications. :)

~~~
robins73
Also, for simplicity we have added only those feature to it which was must
needed for a project management.

~~~
monkin
I know! Hope you didn't take my comment as an attack as that was not my
intent, because the overall design is nice, and fits well in current trends.
:)

Wasn't clear but what I meant was that you should go beyond the Gantt timeline
model, and envision a way modern way for something that was designed in the
early 1910s. You have a great base for that and can improve with few tweaks &
mergers here and there. :)

~~~
robins73
Your feedbacks is welcomed, I didn't took it as an attack just was trying to
explain why we designed it like this.

We are already working on it to bring more changes and tweaks to make it more
user-friendly. Hope you liked it.

------
drcongo
I'm giving it a whirl, the free trial is generous and pricing reasonable. I'll
let you know how we get on.

edit: One immediate bit of feedback is that I can't seem to find any keyboard
shortcuts.

~~~
robins73
As we have just launched it in Beta few days ago. Right now it doesn't have
keyboard shortcuts support. But we are working on it and soon it will have. If
you have any questions on getting started or any question do write me on
robins@birtly.com

------
twic
"as agile as Jira"?!

~~~
moltar
I rolled my eyes on that one too.

